

NVidia DevZone Hacked? - chm
http://developer.nvidia.com/object/gpu_gems_2_home.html

======
chm
WEBSITE SECURITY NOTICE, AUGUST 22, 2012 NVIDIA suspended operations last
month of the NVIDIA Developer Zone site (developer.nvidia.com) in response to
attacks on the site by unauthorized third parties, who may have gained access
to hashed passwords. We are in the process of restoring site functionality.

As a precautionary measure, we strongly recommend that you change any
identical passwords that you may be using elsewhere. As an additional
precaution, we have invalidated the passwords of all accounts on the Developer
Zone. Once user logins are restored, you will have to reset your password
using the email address associated with your account. Currently, there is no
access to your user login on the site.

NVIDIA does not request sensitive information by email. Do not provide
personal, financial or sensitive information (including new passwords) in
response to any email purporting to be sent by an NVIDIA employee or
representative.

Thank you for your patience as we restore the NVIDIA Developer Zone site and
services

\- The Developer Zone Team

